# I think my boyfriend is spying on me using Ispy.. Help



## Daisyplumman (Sep 11, 2019)

My boyfriend is all about computers, I found a program on the laptops in our home called Ispy, thinking it was quite strange I googled it to find out it is used to record through webcam, mainly for security/nanny cams etc. So with this in mind I done some digging on one of our laptops, I remember him telling me to leave this on (something about so he can have remote access from his works computer). I came across mulitble videos of our bedroom being recorded, in one video he seems to adjust the camera to fit in the whole bed and then waves. When I confronted him he told me he downloaded this program so he can convert links so he can watch them through vlc and had no idea these videos had even been recorded. Please someone tell me if its even possible to convert links to watch through vlc using Ispy? I think he must take me for a fool. I need some answers??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

VLC is a video player. I am not sure if it records or converts, but does have a stream option.

Do you have any other cameras in the home, or just the bedroom?

If the bedroom is the only room that you have seen and no other places, i suspect there maybe something more than monitoring the home.


----------



## Daisyplumman (Sep 11, 2019)

Couriant said:


> VLC is a video player. I am not sure if it records or converts, but does have a stream option.
> 
> Do you have any other cameras in the home, or just the bedroom?
> 
> If the bedroom is the only room that you have seen and no other places, i suspect there maybe something more than monitoring the home.


He told me the reason for downloading ispy was so he can convert ufc streams to be able to watch them through VLC, which I think sounds like it's not true as the only use of ispy that I can find on the Internet is for video surveillance. I just want to know if it is possible to do that or if he is lying completely? We can 2 other laptops also with webcam in the home, he has totally denied any knowlage of videos being recorded.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First, I've edited your post for language as this is a family friendly site. Please be more careful in the future.

Second, I'm closing this thread as we don't get involved in these types of situations.


----------

